# co2 regulator



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

hey there guys and gals ,just wondering , the guage set u guys are using for co2 , is that similar to a welding co2 gauge set , i have come across a whole bunch of gauge sets at work there are several accetylyne and oxy sets , there is also a few sets of co2 gauges used for the mig welder , the gauge says co2 on it , just wondering if anyone can clarify if this is a usable set 
also , if these gauges are usuable i have seen them in the princess auto catologue for 79 dollars , not sure of name brand .
thanks 
tom


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

What is the pressure range on the CO2 gauge? It likely is usable for a regulator, provided you can get the gauges off and change them around (it is quite difficult!)


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*co2*

not sure what the range is ,what do i have to do to the gauges if this is a usuable set . would prax air or equivlant know what i would want if i went into there store is it commen for u guys to use tehm , i am quite sure i can find teh equivlant gauges at praxair for a cheaper price then at a lfs , just not sure what i am suppose to ask for when i go in there 
if u can give me some details on what i would need that would be great 
if it works out i will see what they will do for gta aquarium memebers in general . 
thanks 
tom


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

If the gauge is usable, you will still need the regulator with the appropriate connector (CGA320). 

Praxair should know what you need, but they may be expensive. 

However, it may be easier to simply get a regulator that already has the gauges. There really is no need to piece together the gauges and the regulator separately.


----------

